# Autotrail Commanche 2011 - reversing camera



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All

I have a problem with the reversing camera, when I last reversed the van into its parking place it was working fine, today I had to move it but there wasn't a video picture, IE it shut the radio off and fired up the video, but there wasn't any picture, all it had on the screen was CAM in the top LH corner of the screen.

Since it has been parked I have removed the Sargent unit just to run a magic eye through the compartment for the sky box, the trouble is behind the unit its a complete rats nest of wires anyone with any ideas?
Maybe I have disturbed a wire but I haven't any Idea where to start so in short

HELP PLEASE !!!!!


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Camara*

Hi there, got same problem myself, going to ring Auto trail today speak to tech man, 2011 Mohawk .
Eddie.


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Reversing camera*

Hi Eddie

please let me know how you get on, I was thinking about it and last time i used it the picture had vertical lines down it I dismissed it because I thought it was an effect from the sun, maybe related I don't know.

Have got it booked in at Freeborn motorhomes as its in warranty

Regards


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

We had exactly the same problem the camera had to be replaced by autotrail. Fine since then


----------



## MYFANWY1 (May 9, 2011)

*Reversing camera*

Hi there inthezone,had camera fix today, the wiring for it is under the step as you get in the van, the wire was trapped when fitting repaired wire fine now, 3 year warranty so no charge, good luck.
Eddie


----------

